# Electric Dually



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

i would say yes there are motors you can put 2 or even 3 or more motors together or just get a realy big motor i know that trains use electric motors the desiel engines run generator that run those wheel motors on the train


----------



## ccreddell (May 9, 2008)

Would that be end-to-end? And if so, space could be a problem.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

you can do side by side conect by belt or chain or gears or end to end i am doing a side by side for my fiero and going to use a belt


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, I would say this kind of thing is possible, even using pretty common components. I'd say a couple Warp 11s running something like 200 volts, with a couple Zillas wired up, would give you the power you'd need. The warp 11s would probably fit end-to-end in the engine compartment of a truck that size. 

That's just a ballpark of course.


----------



## ccreddell (May 9, 2008)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## petty (Jan 24, 2009)

ccreddell said:


> OK guys, bear with me; If one were to have an unlimited high flow catalytic power supply, how hard would it be to convert a fullsize dually, and have enough power to pull a fifth wheel? Are motors available with enough power? Would controllers and other components take the strain of 2-3000 mile jaunts?
> 
> thanks


Really big motor uses high temperature superconductors. Now I'm thinking of how big an electric motor is needed to power my small car. I'm kinda curious on how big an electric dc motor would be needed to achieve driving speeds? Like for about 55mph.


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

I dunno, a dually with a 5th wheels' gonna be a lot of weight. A couple of Warp 13s might be better, maybe even 3 of them.

On figuring out what size motor is needed, I've put a thread into the Wiki section of the board asking people who have converted to fill out a form on their cars, with pre and post EV conversion information. The hope was that the raw info in that thread would be used to develop a chart by which a person could select the correct size electric motor based on vehicle weight and ICE HP, but so far all I get are people looking. Nobody's been willing to put any info on their conversion as of this post. 55 views, but no information at all. 

Kinda depressing, since in another thread people were wondering how to further the cause of EVs, but nobody wants to volunteer information to further that goal. Trailblazers are supposed to leave a trail to make it easier on those that follow, but so far nobody seems to be willing to pass on the information needed to make it easier for others. Could be nobody wants to post their info because I'm the one asking and I'm not a hippy treehugger who's in love with Al Gore, I dunno...


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Telco said:


> On figuring out what size motor is needed, I've put a thread into the Wiki section of the board asking people who have converted to fill out a form on their cars, with pre and post EV conversion information. The hope was that the raw info in that thread would be used to develop a chart by which a person could select the correct size electric motor based on vehicle weight and ICE HP, but so far all I get are people looking. Nobody's been willing to put any info on their conversion as of this post. 55 views, but no information at all.
> 
> Kinda depressing, since in another thread people were wondering how to further the cause of EVs, but nobody wants to volunteer information to further that goal. Trailblazers are supposed to leave a trail to make it easier on those that follow, but so far nobody seems to be willing to pass on the information needed to make it easier for others.


I'm not going to lie, I'm a little offended by this... I mean, suggesting that people who have already converted cars need to do more to further the cause is ridiculous. Most of us document our conversions in one way or another, add them to the EV photo album (best source of EV info ever), and answer millions of stupid questions (yeah, I said it, there really is such a thing as stupid questions) from people who just want information spoon-fed to them.

Not to mention, we actually built the cars. That in and of itself is no insignificant feat.

I mean, I think we should do all we can, but suggesting that people are somehow entitled to the fruits of our labor is just a little off.



> Could be nobody wants to post their info because I'm the one asking and I'm not a hippy treehugger who's in love with Al Gore, I dunno...


There ya go, insult the people you're trying to get help from. Great plan.


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry, didn't think I was being offensive. It's kinda hard to not be offensive on this board though, seems there's a lot of thin skinned people here. The  was an indication that I was in a jolly mood when I was typing, but I guess that doesn't come across well.

My request for information has nothing to do with helping me do anything. I'm being altruistic at this time, as by the time I'm ready to do a conversion in about 2-3 years I may be able to just go buy one at the local dealer. Worse comes to worse I can figure out what I need on my own. But, if EVs are going to get a real foothold then those who can figure things out need to help those who have a hard time with it, or can't. If you feel this is some sort of welfare for which you will see no benefit then don't put your information out. But, consider this: The more people there are buying EV conversion parts, the more of a market there is. When there is a sufficiently large market, manufacturers will invest money in research and manufacturing, which will bring economies of scale to bear. By helping people here for free now, then when it comes time to change your batteries you may well be able to buy batteries that have twice the capacity at half the weight for a third of the price.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not against helping people at all; I'm just against people whining when they have to do a little digging to find out what they want to know, especially when the people before them have already done a lot to make things easier.

In retrospect- sorry for the outburst, that comment kind of caught me at a bad time.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

I say well said Tellco i think the only dumb ? is the one not asked not every one is an electrician or rich or even know every thing like some but we are Willing to learn how . Like Tellco said the more folks doing it the more the market and more reaserch and better products at lower prices


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Ummm... I converted both my cars while I was in high school with money from a part-time job... safe to say I'm not a rich electrician... 

My original objective with converting my first car was to show people how easy it is... However, since then, I realized that it isn't that easy. It isn't rocket science, but it isn't a trivial undertaking. It takes dedication and hard work. When people come on here asking questions like, "how do i convert my car to electric," this tells me that they don't yet know what's involved and they should probably do a little more research before asking questions.

Basically, doing a little research before asking questions is good for everybody... you'll be able to get better, more detailed answers because your questions will be more specific, and you won't be wasting people's time by asking them to answer questions that have already been answered elsewhere.


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

I am glad that when ever any one asked me about how to build an ICE i helped them due to thats what i did for a living even if they dint have the machine work done by me i still helped . Guy's i raced against I helped i feel it's a honor to be asked and those who ask arnt looking for some one to do it for them but advice on what not to do most of the time.


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

NP Greenflight. I'm afraid that many take my comments wrong as I don't have the typical attitudes of most people interested in electric vehicles. Plus, it's harder to get attitudes and such through just the written word. It'll just get worse though, as more and more gearheads get interested in them. 

I'll be honest, EVs have always appealed only to my geekal lobe, so they have always been an academic interest to me. It wasn't until I started seeing drag race EVs blowing the doors off high dollar sports car that I developed an interest in actually building one. Those same videos are going to start attracting more people like me, with the same conservative attitudes and interest in having fun over some high minded save the planet attitude.  So, there's more at home like me. Heh heh...

Anyway, I'd greatly appreciate it if you'd post your information up on the WIKI section of the board under my post there. The more people that post their info there, the more accurate the info pulled from there will be. Getting a lot of information there may well advance the cause of the EV faster than anything else, by simplifying the process of conversion. Heh heh...


----------



## ccreddell (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all your answers and the entertaining discourse. I too am a regular gearhead whose only interest in EV's is in there ability to let me be independant from the local gas station. In fact, EV's are pretty boring to drive, they dont make any noise, and in most cases a transmission really isnt needed. Give me a smallblock Chevy with a big cam and headers with a 6-speed any day and I am definately entertained-but also broke trying to feed it. 

My original question was generated by the fact that I have stumbled upon at least two sources of unlimited portable electricty, and figured that if I was going to utilize these resources, I might as well use them for something usefull-like a dually/5th wheel-instead of all the little mini-cars with limited space/range/performance that are the norm.

In an era where almost any car made after '95 emits cleaner air than what it ingests, at least in the larger cities where pollution is a problem, it's really hard for me to buy into this 'green' concept-especially in the light of the fact that to charge up all the EV's you have to (in most cases) buy all the required electricity from companies that, by the very act of generating said power, are causing 90% of the 'problem' pollution we are experiencing today.


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

What is this unlimited source of portable electric power that you speak of?


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

A forum full of EV nuts is a bad place to dispute their intrinsic efficiency...  I'm pretty sure the wiki will bust most of those myths for you.


----------



## ccreddell (May 9, 2008)

Greenflight said:


> A forum full of EV nuts is a bad place to dispute their intrinsic efficiency...  I'm pretty sure the wiki will bust most of those myths for you.


I never said they were inefficient. I said they were worse polluters than most cars on the road today. Just because they arent doing the polluting, doesnt mean pollution isnt being done in their name.


----------



## ccreddell (May 9, 2008)

Telco said:


> What is this unlimited source of portable electric power that you speak of?


Its pretty esoteric at this moment, and I dont have any proof, so until I see the proof, it doesnt exist. As soon as I have proof, I'll post.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ccreddell said:


> In an era where almost any car made after '95 emits cleaner air than what it ingests, at least in the larger cities where pollution is a problem, it's really hard for me to buy into this 'green' concept-especially in the light of the fact that to charge up all the EV's you have to (in most cases) buy all the required electricity from companies that, by the very act of generating said power, are causing 90% of the 'problem' pollution we are experiencing today.


Before everyone jumps on you and squeezes you into submission.... I would simply suggest you get a better education on these issues. Both of these comments are seriously off the mark. . . but thanks for the opportunity to flame you...  Just don't lock yourself up in your garage with the car running to see how clean the air is.... lol


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

^^second^^


----------



## ccreddell (May 9, 2008)

HA! Dont worry about me, I have a very thick skin. I can take it as well as give it. And opinions are like nipples-everyone has a couple. And everyone is more than welcome to have a differing one from mine. Ain't America great (so far)? 

The cool thing is; There is a huge diversity of people out there, and a few of them are going to have interests that overlap a few others. And so, we get a community like this one, where diverse people, for whatever reason can come together and work on/discuss a certain subject that we all share a common interest. And I bet we all have different reasons, and/or want different results from said work/discussion. 

And it's all good.

(and as far as disproving my 'opinions', I'm sure that there are many ways to do that-just as there are many ways to support them-it just depends on who you want to believe and what their motovation was to slant the facts one way or the other)


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ccreddell said:


> HA! Dont worry about me, I have a very thick skin. I can take it as well as give it. And opinions are like nipples-everyone has a couple. And everyone is more than welcome to have a differing one from mine. Ain't America great (so far)?
> 
> The cool thing is; There is a huge diversity of people out there, and a few of them are going to have interests that overlap a few others. And so, we get a community like this one, where diverse people, for whatever reason can come together and work on/discuss a certain subject that we all share a common interest. And I bet we all have different reasons, and/or want different results from said work/discussion.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you have a sense of humor as well as a good attitude.  To be sure... I didn't comment on the items open to opinion ... I only commented on the couple statements that are not correct.


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

ccreddell said:


> Its pretty esoteric at this moment, and I dont have any proof, so until I see the proof, it doesnt exist. As soon as I have proof, I'll post.


Cool thanks. Probably better that way.


----------

